# Growling.......how ferocious is your dog's growl?



## Kissyfur (Jul 23, 2004)

Hi everybody (waving)

My little Maggie is 1 years old and she has got to have the most ferocious growl in the kingdom of canines. *I need to record her for my answering machine* lol She always has..and loves to growl but in a sweet natured kind of way. Especially when she is doing her wild torpedo run through the house and when she hears something outside (leaves falling, UPS truck, meows or barks from her fellow canine and feline friends) and when she is hopping along playing with her toys. In fact, I think she doesn't know she is a girl and thinks she is a BOY! lol What about your pooches? What kind of growl do they have or any other quirks?


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Peanut has a terrible growl!!! I'm afraid he thinks he's a german shepherd or maybe even a great dane!!!







He only uses it when he feels there is some kind of a threat...we are working on it though. I honestly believe that Peanut can talk. He has so many different sounds that he makes and each one means something different, I may be crazy, but I can tell what he wants/needs based on his noises.







When I am even just 2 minutes late in putting his food bowl down, he comes to me and lets out this little huff, like Come on lady, where's the food already!


----------



## jaker (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by littlepeanut_@Mar 26 2005, 02:58 PM
> *Peanut has a terrible growl!!!  I'm afraid he thinks he's a german shepherd or maybe even a great dane!!!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Nibbles also thinks he's a German Shepherd. We're trying to work on it though because he growls at my kids a lot. He thinks they're one of his canine friends and will growl and bite at them. I've mentioned it on this board before but am still having problems with it. He just got neutered but I think he will still be like this.

How do you stop the biting of the dresses, pant legs, legs, etc?


----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

Yeah Sunny growls at people when he is scared, he growls then runs to me lol. I was at home depot with him today and he and this pom that was there were growling well the owner of the pom said she has taken the dog to a trainer and the trainer told her that the growling has nothing to do with wanting to bit or anything like that growling it just another way digs talk like barking anyone ever heard this?


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

Ruby Jean is not ferocious at all!







She's starting to bark more so maybe this will change but right now she'lll bark and growl at people, kids, or whatever....and when they get closer-she runs to me and either ducks behind my legs or reaches up for me to pick her up. It's hilarious!







People get quite a kick out of her--because she's so little.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jaker_@Mar 26 2005, 07:09 PM
> *Nibbles also thinks he's a German Shepherd.  We're trying to work on it though because he growls at my kids a lot.  He thinks they're one of his canine friends and will growl and bite at them.  I've mentioned it on this board before but am still having problems with it.  He just got neutered but I think he will still be like this.
> 
> How do you stop the biting of the dresses, pant legs, legs, etc?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=46457*


[/QUOTE]

Peanut still sometimes likes to bite at our socks. We just pull our leg away and say no in a very serious voice. I think he's getting better, but my sister still has a terrible time with his biting, he loves her slippers. After saying no I throw one of his chew toys to distract him and give him something to keep busy with.

I'm not sure about Nibbles growling because Peanut growls out of fear so we are just trying to socialize him more so he will be less afraid of new situations. Do you think Nibbles is being aggressive with your kids? Or do you mean he is playfully growling?


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I would be in some serious trouble if our puppy growled at the UPS driver...she's at my house at least three times a week! She always leaves these adorable little bones for her. I know when she's walking up the steps because our pup goes absolutely nuts looking for her bone. She knows the difference in other footsetps amd doesn't bark for anyone else. 

The only time we ever here growls are when she's running at top speed, and when she's playing tug'o war. It's so funny to hear her make that noise.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Caesar sure thinks his growl is something ferocious!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Alex mostly growls only when we are playing. There is nothing to be worried about because it's his way to say I like that. When he does not like something, he will show teeth and growl. But he does not bite. He knows better. It's his way of saying leave me alone.


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by saltymalty_@Mar 26 2005, 06:57 PM
> *I would be in some serious trouble if our puppy growled at the UPS driver...she's at my house at least three times a week!  She always leaves these adorable little bones for her.  I know when she's walking up the steps because our pup goes absolutely nuts looking for her bone.  She knows the difference in other footsetps amd doesn't bark for anyone else.
> 
> The only time we ever here growls are when she's running at top speed, and when she's playing tug'o war.  It's so funny to hear her make that noise.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=46468*


[/QUOTE]








What a nice UPS person you have!!


----------



## jaker (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by littlepeanut+Mar 26 2005, 05:44 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Peanut still sometimes likes to bite at our socks. We just pull our leg away and say no in a very serious voice. I think he's getting better, but my sister still has a terrible time with his biting, he loves her slippers. After saying no I throw one of his chew toys to distract him and give him something to keep busy with.

I'm not sure about Nibbles growling because Peanut growls out of fear so we are just trying to socialize him more so he will be less afraid of new situations. Do you think Nibbles is being aggressive with your kids? Or do you mean he is playfully growling?
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=46466
[/B][/QUOTE]
I think Nibbles is playfully growling. He does the same thing when he's excited to see other doggie friends. One lady at the pet store was such a snot though. Nibbles growled (as he was pulling on his leash) because he was excited to see her dog, but she had an annoyed look on her face as she said, "my dogs are friendly". I know he's not growling to be aggressive but I guess people take it different ways.


----------



## Sisses Momma (Dec 29, 2004)

Sis only growls when she is playing tug-o-war with her toys. She has never growled to protect her food or at anyone or anything else. She's so young, maybe she will change but I hope not!! She does bark when she hears something outdoors, but she usually does it after running between our legs and sitting between our feet, THEN she barks!! LOL


----------



## gigimom (Apr 17, 2005)

I'm glad to hear that I'm not alone. My GiGi growls in this really low tone when you say something she doesn't like such as "no". She does as she's told but that's her way of talking back. 

When I tell her to go sit and I point to her bed, she'll go but on her way she looks back at me and has this low, long growling thing going on to let me know she's going but she doesn't like it. I try so hard not to let her see me laugh but some days its pretty hard.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Neither of mine are big growlers but they are big barkers..... Catcher's bark is very deep and he always holds his head up and barks up toward the ceiling... it is a very unusual sound and usually it is in threes. The first one is very weird sounding... sort of shrill and deep at the same time, if that makes any sense! Then two more come after that.... Sometimes he'll look around to see who did that!


----------



## NC's Mom (Oct 23, 2004)

Little C has an adorable growl. When you hear her growl, you just want to cuddle her. Sir N, on the other hand, has several growls:

1. The "I hate getting wet so hurry up and get this bath over with" growl.
2. The "Little C is humping me AGAIN" growl
3. The "Little C is trying to steal my food" growl
4. The "Someone is at the door and I think it's an axe murderer" growl
5. The "Don't you DARE sniff my butt!" growl (one of the fiercest)
6. and the absolute fiercest "Don't you DARE mess with my mommy!!!" growl which is used only against other dogs. A cat could scratch my face off and a person could beat me and he wouldn't do a thing.


----------



## Harleysmom (Jan 26, 2005)

Harley also is not much of a growler just a massive barker


----------



## dhodina (Apr 1, 2005)

Tunder thinks he is a rottweiler. When our lab Ranger decides he needs a good tongue bath Tunder will growl and growl. When Ranger doesn't get it right away Tunder will nip him in the nose. Now you would think that Ranger would stop but no the big ol lug doesn't even notice, he continues w/ his kisses.


----------

